# vane size for spots



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i use bohning x2 vanes for stuff like 3d and spots. i like they work perfect. im sticking with them


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

that small of vane works well?


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

4" feathers right helical on my 2712's


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

any others


----------



## BJT81 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Feathers*

4" feathers,left helical.On my 2712's


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

so are 4 inch helicla on 2712s the way to go


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I actually like the 4" feathers,but I use a straight clamp and offset to the left.Last year I did the same thing with blazers and they worked fine.Im going back to the feathers and compare them with the blazers this year.I use 2512s 31,1/2 in long with 230grn heads.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

I use 2.25" quick spins. Whatever you use pay attention to how much clearance you have. Large shafts take up a lot of space and a high profile fletch may have trouble clearing your cables. That is part of the reason that feathers are so popular. You don't have to worry about clearance so much.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Blazers for everything. For spots you don't need much of anything for fletching


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I have always shot 4" feathers with helical but I'm going back to 2315's (from 2712's) and am going to use Flex-Fletch 225 shield cuts. They are fairly low profile and very durable.


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Thats some valuable info!*



AT_X_HUNTER said:


> I use 2.25" quick spins. Whatever you use pay attention to how much clearance you have. Large shafts take up a lot of space and a high profile fletch may have trouble clearing your cables. That is part of the reason that feathers are so popular. You don't have to worry about clearance so much.


 I shoot 2613 and stepping up to 2712 with quick spins. Fletching isn't certain on which i use. Just have to shoot several different vanes before I make a decision. Thanks for keeping things simple for me.


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

I really like my 4" sheild cut feathers on my 2712's.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

wyoming4x4 said:


> I shoot 2613 and stepping up to 2712 with quick spins. Fletching isn't certain on which i use. Just have to shoot several different vanes before I make a decision. Thanks for keeping things simple for me.


I shot 2.25" quick spins on 27 series arrows out of my Apex and they cleared just fine. Something low profile like that should be fine. Blazers are higher profiled and depending on what kind of rest you use they may be to high.


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

Gateway 2" Rayzr feathers work just fine for me. I now use them for everything.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

NEVADAPRO said:


> I have always shot 4" feathers with helical but I'm going back to 2315's (from 2712's) and am going to use Flex-Fletch 225 shield cuts. They are fairly low profile and very durable.


I think you will like the 310s or 360s MUCH better for what your doing. :wink:

I love the 225s but the 310s and 360s always work better with those big fat slow arrows with all that point weight....light carbons used the 225s or smaller for 3D.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

it depends on the speed of the arrow for me

the slower and heavier shafts get a feather with a good offset, or helical

the lighter faster carbon line cutter type shafts get a smaller size vane, or a spin wing


----------



## weston2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

can you shoot a right helical feather or spin wing with a spring steel rest?


----------



## Conucu (Mar 27, 2007)

*Feathers*

It's hard to get good clearance with the 4". I have gone to the 3" with Right Heli. and they work great with my Pro Elite and Vantage x8. I noticed with my Blazers, they looked like they were contacting my rise just a little. There are marks on the riser just past the rest. I checked knock travel by walk back tuning, it was on the money. Sticking with 3" feathers for indoor.


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

anyone else?


----------



## Pheasent Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

*Blazers*

Try the new blazer minis for target 1.5" long:thumbs_up


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

weston2009 said:


> can you shoot a right helical feather or spin wing with a spring steel rest?


yeah, you can shoot spin wings with a spring steel rest, i've done it with my cxl150's, it works really well at higher speeds

i recommend the very low drag vanes fletched DEAD straight

make sure to check for vane contact with some powder, or some paint marker on the rest


----------



## shawnnv (Dec 13, 2008)

I use 4 in right helical feathers on my xxx's and have shot 6 rounds and 3 of the six were 300 with 21 to 23 x's the other three were 298,299,297 around same amount of x's..


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

4-5" feathers with a right helical. 2613's...


----------



## -BIS- (Mar 24, 2009)

4" RW feathers on GT XXX's.


----------



## trickyfl (Feb 24, 2008)

*feathers*

my feathers are hitting cables does that matter?


----------



## shawnnv (Dec 13, 2008)

are u shooting consistant? maybe try rotating


----------



## COOL HAND (Jan 26, 2009)

I've used 5" spin wings on my 2314's for the last two seasons and really like them. I tried large vanes and feathers but I had clearence problems. The 5" spinnies are quite durable, very accurate and easy to apply. You have to get the nock orientation just right though with a blade rest.


----------

